# Questions about a kng rod and reel?



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys...I have an almost brand new Penn Fierce 5000 that my wife bought me a few months ago and i havent used it yet. I was wondering if this might be suitable for catching king fish off the pier. I have a custom cobia rod and a 704z for that, but was wondering about this Fierce model to have as a second rod on hand. Also I need to outfit it to a new rod...any suggestions? I looked at one made by star rods 7 and half medium heavy 30lb test max....should i use braid or mono for the king reel? I have heard both were okay....and the leader....single wire or seven strand is better. Thanks again...hope to be out on the pier this morning!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

5000 is perfect size for kings. I would go 12 to 15lb mono because when it starts getting packed out there, Getting tangled with someone else and using braid just doesnt end well. I usually use 40 seven strand because single strand kinks too easily, but it'll still work. Pesonally, I would get a rod with a 12-20lb test rating or something near that. Its hard to throw a small cigar minnow with a 30lb test rating rod. Good luck!


----------



## BuckWildInshore (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey man! 

Salt life has it right! 14lb suffix will do the job! Star makes some greats 7-8ft medium class rods that would fit that reel great. Also St. Croix makes some great rods that's are a little bigger to accommodate that reel. A little more money, but great rods! 

See ya out there!


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

i use a penn 550ssg with 15lb test and an 8ft half hitch custom rod for kings and it's perfect for the piers. i have a cobia rod ive used before, but like stated before the heavier class rod is harder to sling a cig. also i have caught like 6-8 lb snakes on the cobia rod and i could pretty much just reel them in which is kinda lame.


----------

